# More a shop made machine



## Thingybob (25 Mar 2021)

Heres a machine i made a few years back when I found myself with a need for micro thin wood 












Its a sander thicknesser using an old tumble dryer motor turning a n 80 mm roller wraped in 80 grit emery cloth it revolves at 1900 rpm and is adjusted by a pair of opposed wedges the bottom one conected to the screwed rod and wnen its screwed in it rases the bed up towards the roller controling the thickness. More in the next post


----------



## Thingybob (25 Mar 2021)

The machine is fully guarded and incorporates dust extraction 





This machine cost me nothing to make everything is reclaimed some scraps of hard wood,old ply,piece of guttering ,2old plummer block bearings ,piece of tubing ,old motor and pullys,v belt . Bits of perspex, old trolly from my wife ,oak cut out from a worksurface .The brown board with groves in (piece of laminate flooring ) replaces the green perspex when i need square or angular stock, The wood pics are of some stock i have machined the thin piece is 0.8 mm but i usualy only go as low as 1mm and up to 8mm perfectly safe if you dont try to over feed the roller small sandings you just have to pull the stock out from the other side at the end of each pass but it is fully guarded so your fingers are safe and no dust


----------



## Thingybob (25 Mar 2021)

Excuse the last pic not part of sander micro chuck


----------



## Sachakins (25 Mar 2021)

Nice job.


----------



## Orraloon (25 Mar 2021)

Thats about the best home made sanding machine I have seen. I like the table arrangement and the guard and suction port. Well thought out.
Regards
John


----------



## Thingybob (25 Mar 2021)

Orraloon said:


> Thats about the best home made sanding machine I have seen. I like the table arrangement and the guard and suction port. Well thought out.
> Regards
> John


Thanks John it makes me self sufficiant in wood stock


----------



## MARK.B. (25 Mar 2021)

Great job I like the fact you used just bits n bobs you had lying around that have now been given a second life


----------



## Thingybob (25 Mar 2021)

Its a crying shame when i see firms throwing out good material and old machines i get tons of perspex from my son who works at a retail mall from old displays that have had their day well maybe a week its brand new material to me


----------



## Thingybob (25 Mar 2021)

I have always been a hoarder but now it dos'nt take up much room with wood off cuts this is my offcut store now


2.5 ltr ice cream tub


----------



## MARK.B. (25 Mar 2021)

Seldom have I seen such a sad off cut bin


----------



## Thingybob (26 Mar 2021)

MARK.B. said:


> Seldom have I seen such a sad off cut bin


Enough there for a couple of room doors and some wall paneling and a bit left for a cupboard such is 1/12 th scale  (Bet a model boat builder would love to rummage in it)


----------



## Stevekane (26 Mar 2021)

At first glance I thought I was looking at an old Flip Top bin and thinking that might help tidy up my scraps corner,,,quite a shock to read its an ice cream tub!,,but its got me thinking about Addis Bins now though,thanks.
Steve.


----------

